

21st century paradox of the economy - usumoio
http://www.pieria.co.uk/articles/the_central_paradox_of_the_21st_century

======
lacero
"This paradox between our affluence as consumers and our precariousness as
workers poses economic, political, and moral conundrums. If we can produce
more with less, and workers become redundant, who will buy the goods? A robot
can make a mobile phone but it cannot purchase one. Workers are also
consumers. Fire your workers, your profits will rise until the day no one can
afford to buy your product. Henry Ford was a visionary for paying his workers
enough so they could buy his cars."

It's an interesting question. Thoughts?

